
Russia Plans Space Program Expansion And Moon Base By 2030 - edcobb
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/10/russia-space-program-expansion-_n_846702.html
======
rbanffy
While I am very enthusiastic with Russia bringing Energia back from the dead,
20 years to a moon base is very optimistic.

And the He3 thing is plain delusional.

------
michaelpinto
I'd gladly settle for seeing any nation land a human on the moon in the 21st
Century. Although I bet China will get there first...

------
phlux
Given that we have so much data about the moon, is there a "Lunar
Environmental Cheat Sheet" anywhere that delineates all the aspects of the
lunar environment which could be used by aspiring engineers who have some
ideas for moon-base structures?

